# Corpse Skull Help



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to make a rotting skull for a decoration I'm making. I found one on YouTube (a great site if people post what you want to know) but the guy uses latex. I don't know where to get some of this or how it works so I'm wondering if I can achieve the same thing by using something a little closer to home?

Here's the video itself:
YouTube - Corpse Head Tutorial


----------



## Jswift (Jun 15, 2008)

construction adhesive. Use Liquid Nails brand at Home Depot. Also buy some disposable paint brushes to spread the construction adhesive in the desirable place. Let dry for one day. Then use wood stain to paint the area that you that smeared construction goo all over. I like to use mahogany color but you can use any color of choice. 
Paint the area and then use dry cloth to wipe of access paint. You don't want to paint it with mahogany and just leave it. It would come out really ugly. super dark. once you wipe the access paint off. The stain will look like skin pigment color. 

this is how it comes out when just using construction adhesive and mahogany wood stain. Just go crazy with the construction goo. There no right way. very easy to do and looks super good. really fleshy looking. lol


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

try your local sex shop. A lot of adult stores carry liquid latex products in various colors.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahh sex shop, eh. Problem there is, I'm not of age.


----------



## Jswift (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL. I'm sure you'll be very happy with the out come when you use construction goo. let mek know if theres any questions I can answer...have fun.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Also, if you want to use liquid Latex you can usually find it at Blick's Art supplies for bout $10 a quart. Liquid Latex is sort of like rubber cement. Its viscous and runny and dries into rubber and is paintable with acrylic or latex paints.

Its pretty much rubber in a ammonia based suspension. When the ammonia evaporates the rubber dries and stays in place. You can even ball it up on your skin like rubber cement too, but I wouldn't recommend it. Especially if you are hairy!

Other people have used carpet latex but I cant find it around my place. Every store I went to ie: Menards, Lowes, and Home Depot all looked at me like I was nutz. 

Hense the rabid use of adhesives. Adhesives can be useful but a tad messier in my opinion but people on this forum have done absolutely amazing things with it. (as in the previous post before me!) hehehe

The Blick in my town stopped carrying it this year and I had to resort to purchasing it online from amazon.com but it was $30 a gallon with $9.99 shipping fee. In another thread someone posted a site you can get it cheaper...monstersomething or other, I cant remember.


----------

